# What shoes for a walk & stalk ?



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Which shoes are the best for a walk & stalk ?
I heard that the more natural the better.
Seen an ad for some good walk & stalkers.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I need a pair of those but the soles need to be at least 3 inches thick for the Dwaalboom thorns.

Good one.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

If the terrain allows, nothing beats stalking barefoot.

Another option that works very well is using fly fishing boots with their nice, quiet soles.

Probably the most popular stalking shoes in S.A are the range manufactured by Bridgestone, Dunlop, Michelin etc. They're easy on the feet and allow the "hunter" to have a cold beer handy instead of warm water from a camelbak or no water at all.:behindsof


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Be very careful about your surroundings when stalking. The wildlife is aware of all our tricks and in some cases immitating us...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Now I know why I like you okes.:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wolverine Boots....*

I like them because they have Goretex uppers which make them waterproof, this makes them a winner in the dew, those early winter mornings. They are extremly comfortable as well. Just my humble opinion.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

spatan said:


> I like them because they have Goretex uppers which make them waterproof, this makes them a winner in the dew, those early winter mornings. They are extremly comfortable as well. Just my humble opinion.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


I will second that I have a pair of Wolverine boots that I wear every day, they are the Harrison leather boot though and not the goretex cammo ones. Verry comfy boots and waterproof. 

Ryan


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Where the HECK??*



bowman africa said:


> Which shoes are the best for a walk & stalk ?
> I heard that the more natural the better.
> Seen an ad for some good walk & stalkers.
> 
> ...


Where did those shoes come from?? I WANT SOME!!!


----------

